# 50k - 65k Lappy recommendation?



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

So, covid happened.

I am in need of a new lappy now. I have a few in mind -
*www.amazon.in/HP-Pavilion-Processor-15-6-inch-15-dk0264TX/dp/B08CHWP814*www.amazon.in/Acer-15-6-inch-Graphics-Obsidian-AN515-54/dp/B088FLW4TW/
My needs include online teaching for now, later this would be used in engineering (maybe even till a PHD course, who knows?  ). I would also game in it. The I/O should at least consist of 2 USB ports (the more the merrier) and a audio jack.

LOOKS DON'T MATTER. Slim and cool or beefy and hot , anything would comply. Just let the build quality be not bad.

Can a fellow geek guide me in the right direction?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2020)

Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase

Fill requirements in this format


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase
> 
> Fill requirements in this format


Thanks I feel like digit should pin all these questionnaires for easy access though, maybe recommend it to us when we select the category we want to post in.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2020)

Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

There was a model with 60Hz panel & 1TB HDD for 60k, seems OOS now. R5 4600H is similar to i7 10750H in performance.

For something cheap, just add SSD to M.2 slot:
HP Pavilion Gaming Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) 15-ec0101AX Gaming Laptop Rs.61975  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Gaming Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) 15-ec0101AX Gaming Laptop Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
50k - 65k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
Leaning towards Mainsteam

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
Gaming, online classes, coding and similar tasks later to be used in an engineering course.

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*

Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 9th Gen Intel Core i5 Processor 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (8GB/1TB HDD/M.2 Slot/Windows 10/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-dk0264TX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Buy Acer Nitro 5 Intel i5-9th Gen 15.6-inch Display 1920 x 1080 Thin and Light Gaming Laptop (8G

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Good brands (o′┏▽┓｀o)
b. Dislike:  dodgy brands.


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *)*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)*
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *)*
Screen res- full hd
Battery backup - extended
Purchase place - amazon
I/O- >=2 usb ports + and a audio jack.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> There was a model with 60Hz panel & 1TB HDD for 60k, seems OOS now. R5 4600H is similar to i7 10750H in performance.
> 
> ...


The amazon product that you listed is sadly too much over my budget, and I sadly can't believe flipkart for such a costly purchase..............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2020)

If you can wait then wait at least amazon great shopping sale/flipkart big billion sale in Oct. Flipkart is as reliable as amazon as far as laptop purchases are concerned provided you buy from flipkart own seller(retailnet) just like amazon own seller(appario retail) & make an unboxing video of the laptop after delivery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> The amazon product that you listed is sadly too much over my budget, and I sadly can't believe flipkart for such a costly purchase..............


I bought my first laptop from FK back in 2013, bought one from paytm as well. FK is good, but there are surely more negative reviews compared to amazon but they likely get tens of thousands or lakhs of orders per day.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you can wait then wait at least amazon great shopping sale/flipkart big billion sale in Oct.


No, I sadly can't wait as laptop is required to be purchased within a week.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

I dunno, I personally prefer flipkart for book purchases over amazon , but my every tech purchase till now has only occurred on amazon...........


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

Though I can also purchase a lappy from a local retailer, so feel free to suggest any unavailable products along with their appropriate prices(like this Buy ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD 144Hz Ryzen 7 4800H, GTX 1650Ti 4GB Graphics (8GB RAM/1TB HDD + 256GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506II-HN153T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in), he might have 'em.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Though I can also purchase a lappy from a local retailer, so feel free to suggest any unavailable products along with their appropriate prices(like this Buy ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD 144Hz Ryzen 7 4800H, GTX 1650Ti 4GB Graphics (8GB RAM/1TB HDD + 256GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506II-HN153T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in), he might have 'em.


I think that costs close to 80k & you were saying 68k as "too much over budget".

R5 4600H + GTX 1650 powered HP Pavilion or Asus A15 are your best bet, costs 60/63k for base variants. A15 has SSD in base variant vs HDD in HP.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> You were saying 68k as "too much over budget".
> 
> R5 4600H + GTX 1650 powered HP Pavilion or Asus A15 are your best bet, costs 60/63k for base variants. A15 has SSD in base variant vs HDD in HP.


Lol, the problem is that first my budget was 50k then I extended it to 65k cause laptops in 50k were not of my liking.

Thanks for the suggestions, I will certainly look into them today and report here accordingly (which one I got finally).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I think that costs close to 80k


I viewed digit's review of it in the last month , they had a better configuration than this (16GB ram and gtx 1660ti) but the cost was given out to be 61k.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> There was a model with 60Hz panel & 1TB HDD for 60k, seems OOS now. R5 4600H is similar to i7 10750H in performance.


How does this Buy ASUS VivoBook 15 Intel Core i5-1035G1 10th Gen 15.6-inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/MS Office 2019/2GB NVIDIA MX330 Graphics/Grey/1.75 kg), X512JP-EJ233TS Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
Compared to one mentioned above? I am really confused on these 2 and will buy which one would be recommended.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2020)

^Overpriced. Would've been okay at 45k. MX330 is almost useless.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^Overpriced. Would've been okay at 45k. MX330 is almost useless.


Thanks then I am buying the  hp pavilion @68k
{Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in}.
 Would that one be worthy of its pricetag?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks then I am buying the  hp pavilion @68k
> {Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in}.
> Would that one be worthy of its pricetag?


It is still overpriced but it somewhat justifies its price in current situation. @omega44-xt


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is still overpriced but it somewhat justifies its price in current situation. @omega44-xt


 I think @omega44-xt will agree as he is the one who made me aware of this in the first place . I will report when the payment is successful.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks I feel like digit should pin all these questionnaires for easy access though, maybe recommend it to us when we select the category we want to post in.


It's already pinned in this subforum.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It's already pinned in this subforum.


I mean if someone is a beginner like me he just uses new posts to see other's content or post their own. I didn't see it anywhere. It would have been a lot more convenient if the questionnaire came when we start to create a  new post and select a catagory.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> I viewed digit's review of it in the last month , they had a better configuration than this (16GB ram and gtx 1660ti) but the cost was given out to be 61k.


61k is starting price, obviously for R5 + 1650.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is still overpriced but it somewhat justifies its price in current situation. @omega44-xt


+1


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Thanks to @omega44-xt(along with @SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999  for all the advice! I currently purchased HP Pavilion which will reach me before 2 sept.
Now I came to know H.P has a lot of bloat in its laptops. Can you please suggest me which of the junk to purge to make the the lappy less bloated than windows already makes it? A list of essential ,non-essential and outright crap , alongwith the functions of each software would be really helpful and much appreciated.(like is McAfee really crap like internet makes it out to be?).

I know you guys have already helped me much , but this would improve my UX a long way.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks to @omega44-xt(along with @SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999  for all the advice! I currently purchased HP Pavilion which will reach me before 2 sept.
> Now I came to know H.P has a lot of bloat in its laptops. Can you please suggest me which of the junk to purge to make the the lappy less bloated than windows already makes it? A list of essential ,non-essential and outright crap , alongwith the functions of each software would be really helpful and much appreciated.(like is McAfee really crap like internet makes it out to be?).
> 
> I know you guys have already helped me much , but this would improve my UX a long way.


I suggest to simply format & reinstall win 10 & then install only essential HP softwares(make sure to download all HP softwares & drivers beforehand in laptop as well as some other places like pendrive/portable hdd etc). Your license activation info will be saved on MS servers once you setup your laptop for the first time while being connected to net. After that as long as your laptop mobo remains same you can reinstall win 10 as many times as you like & it will be activated automatically within few minutes after connecting to net.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks to @omega44-xt(along with @SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999  for all the advice! I currently purchased HP Pavilion which will reach me before 2 sept.
> Now I came to know H.P has a lot of bloat in its laptops. Can you please suggest me which of the junk to purge to make the the lappy less bloated than windows already makes it? A list of essential ,non-essential and outright crap , alongwith the functions of each software would be really helpful and much appreciated.(like is McAfee really crap like internet makes it out to be?).
> 
> I know you guys have already helped me much , but this would improve my UX a long way.


I think other than Omen Control Centre or something of that sorts to control fan speeds, etc, most others aren't required.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest to simply format & reinstall win 10 & then install only essential HP softwares(make sure to download all HP softwares & drivers beforehand in laptop as well as some other places like pendrive/portable hdd etc). Your license activation info will be saved on MS servers once you setup your laptop for the first time while being connected to net. After that as long as your laptop mobo remains same you can reinstall win 10 as many times as you like & it will be activated automatically within few minutes after connecting to net.


But just deleting the bloat would be easier though, is a reinstall really required? Also is macAfee good(most come pre-installed in dells) or should I use win. defender only


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I think other than Omen Control Centre or something of that sorts to control fan speeds, etc, most others aren't required.


Oh, thanks. so I have to do the hardwork to find the others myself . Also what about mcAfee ? Is it better than windows defender?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> But just deleting the bloat would be easier though, is a reinstall really required? Also is macAfee good(most come pre-installed in dells) or should I use win. defender only


Do a fresh install.
McAfee is trash.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> McAfee is trash.


Thanks!


SaiyanGoku said:


> Do a fresh install


I mean really? Can't I just uninstall? I WILL run 0&0 shutup later really. Hate to funk up with a install and later keep figuring out which damn software I need to install to make the lappy work.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

Would this list be ok?
*www.coolblue.nl/en/advice/hp-laptop-remove-bloatware.html


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do a fresh install.
> McAfee is trash.


Lol. Even John McAfee says that it's the "worst piece of software in the world".


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 22, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Would this list be ok?
> *www.coolblue.nl/en/advice/hp-laptop-remove-bloatware.html




I have corrections in that. You should also delete in addition to those.


HP Orbit
McAffee 
Preinstalled office 365 ( ONLY DELETE IF YOU DON'T HAVE SUBSCRIPTION, AND DON'T WANT TO BUY ONE.)
Candy Crush
WildGames launcher
Minecraft
HP Print ( Believe me this driver is useless, even if you have a HP printer, install the one provided with it)
Sudoku.
Any other game.
HP cloud
Game Shop.
This was the list of all the bloatware which I got in addition to the one listed in the website. You can also delete keeper, as I don't trust these password managers.


And I am curious about that shady site as it has mentioned McAfee in the "Do Not Delete section" (Maybe it is sponsored by them??)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have corrections in that. You should also delete in addition to those.
> 
> 
> HP Orbit
> ...


Thanks very much! This was the exact thing I needed. 

I have a canon printer so h.p printer driver can die a slow death
I think maybe they didn't knew how crappy was McAFee or maybe it was pre- windows defender era, though it's the possibility of them being sponsored is far more.

(PS. I don't think I will uninstall minecraft if it would be the non-trial ver.)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lol. Even John McAfee says that it's the "worst piece of software in the world".


Lol, Maybe it's cause he resigned from that company and is now too salty though.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 22, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks very much! This was the exact thing I needed.
> 
> I have a canon printer so h.p printer driver can die a slow death
> I think maybe they didn't knew how crappy was McAFee or maybe it was pre- windows defender era, though it's the possibility of them being sponsored is far more.
> ...





You will get a 14-hr trial of minecraft, Limited to creative only. ( Greedy peeps, could have provided 14-day trial). Forgot to mention, HP Audio plugin will also be present, But its completely on you if you want to delete it as earlier it had been found stealing data.

P.S. is there a minecraft thread here?
P.P.S Anybody crazy enough to remove the top metal case of their CPUs and attach the heat sink directly over silicone wafer to overclock it??


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> You will get a 14-hr trial of minecraft, Limited to creative only. ( Greedy peeps, could have provided 14-day trial).


Lol, will delete it right away.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Forgot to mention, HP Audio plugin will also be present, But its completely on you if you want to delete it as earlier it had been found stealing data.


Is it any good ? Do I get access to realtek console?


RumbaMon19 said:


> P.P.S Anybody crazy enough to remove the top metal case of their CPUs and attach the heat sink directly over silicone wafer to overclock it??


It would ruin the CPU imo.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 22, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Is it any good ? Do I get access to realtek console?



Realtek Console is much much better. It is not going to give u a equilizer, Only some artifical option to change the speaker/mic, which can be even done through default sound settings. You can always use the equilizer APO.



abhitruechamp said:


> It would ruin the CPU imo.




It was mentioned in one of the fastracks, named "cooling your PC"
Though a crazy idea.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> P.P.S Anybody crazy enough to remove the top metal case of their CPUs and attach the heat sink directly over silicone wafer to overclock it??


Principles of physics don't allow this.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Realtek Console is much much better.


So, would access to Realtek be given to me ? I know its moderately good as I have it on my current setup.



RumbaMon19 said:


> It is not going to give u a equilizer, Only some artifical option to change the speaker/mic, which can be even done through default sound settings.


 The hp driver sounds insanely useless.........



RumbaMon19 said:


> It was mentioned in one of the fastracks, named "cooling your PC"
> Though a crazy idea.


Maybe its only highly theoretical, cause I theorize that even touching the silicon wafer directly would kill the CPU.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Principles of physics don't allow this.



 I read it in fasttrack, and no where else, so I was asking about it here.




abhitruechamp said:


> So, would access to Realtek be given to me ? I know its moderately good as I have it on my current setup



I am using Ubuntu on it , so cant say about it. But I feel that you can use it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Principles of physics don't allow this.


I think he means delidding the CPU (like in case of desktops).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think he means delidding the CPU (like in case of desktops).


Yes, De-Lid the CPU and put heatsink directly on core. Anyways, Anyone dared to do 
this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I think he means delidding the CPU (like in case of desktops).





RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, De-Lid the CPU and put heatsink directly on core. Anyways, Anyone dared to do
> this?


Got it, I think saiyangoku already did it with laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Got it, I think saiyangoku already did it with laptop.


All laptops have exposed CPU, chipset and GPU dies, unless they support desktop CPUs. I only changed the thermal paste.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, De-Lid the CPU and put heatsink directly on core. Anyways, Anyone dared to do
> this?


Oh, you meant this - : How to Delid Your Processor and Why it's Worth It ?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I am using Ubuntu on it , so cant say about it. But I feel that you can use it.


Oh, that's cool. I dunno if this site is legit or not but it do have realtek listed as a driver for my dell laptop series -:
*support.hp.com/in-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-gaming-15-ec1000-laptop-pc-series/32612064


----------



## karthikn030297 (Jan 3, 2021)

These are my recommendations

Lenovo IdeaPad S540
HP pavilion x360
Lenovo ThinkPad E14
Mi notebook horizon edition


----------

